
Views of the Sea Floor Near the Entrance to San Francisco Bay - mtviewdave
http://pubs.usgs.gov/sim/2006/2917/
======
e_hup
If this is interesting to you, you should definitely check out the Bay Model
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/U.S._Army_Corps_of_Engineers_B...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/U.S._Army_Corps_of_Engineers_Bay_Model)).
Its a scale model of the SF Bay and the Delta in Sausalito that was built by
the Army Corps of Engineers. Its admission free!

~~~
aphrax
is that real water in there?

~~~
tehmaco
Yes - Mythbusters used it for the Alcatraz escape episode to see where the
likely landing point of the improvised raft was, as it's an accurate model of
the tides and flows of the area :)

------
CoffeeDregs
Wow. USGS has a store with this poster:
[https://store.usgs.gov/b2c_usgs/catalog/setCurrentItem/(isQu...](https://store.usgs.gov/b2c_usgs/catalog/setCurrentItem/\(isQuery=yes&xcm=r3standardpitrex_prd&query=*golden+gate+under*&layout=6_1_61_58&uiarea=2&ctype=areaDetails&next=seeItem&carea=%24ROOT&citem=00000001550000000030\)/.do)

In case that brutal link doesn't work: go to
[https://store.usgs.gov/](https://store.usgs.gov/) and search for "Under the
Golden Gate Bridge".

The poster is basically 1M^2 so is a decent size.

EDIT: Not 1M^3, but 1M^2. We'll have to wait for the 1M^3 version...

~~~
aaroninsf
[http://pubs.usgs.gov/sim/2006/2917/sim2917.pdf](http://pubs.usgs.gov/sim/2006/2917/sim2917.pdf)

~~~
CoffeeDregs
Yes, but you have to print it yourself. The point of my post was the
_hopefully_ you could get a lovely print for $10 from a government store.

------
glaberficken
> _The water depths have a 4x vertical exaggeration while the land areas have
> a 2x vertical exaggeration._

Can someone clarify what this means?

~~~
puzz
Water 1m below the sea surface is drawn like 4m deep. Land 1m above the seal
level is drawn like it is 2m high.

~~~
glaberficken
ok thanks for the explanation =)

but why? I guess to improve the "readability" of the map to the human eye?

[edit] Never mind:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vertical_exaggeration](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vertical_exaggeration)

------
kposehn
So, there is a rock jutting up just inside the bay from the gate, right out of
the tidal channel to what looks like 40-60 feet. That is PERFECT for king
salmon fishing I'm betting. Usually I go outside the gate, but right there as
the tide comes in? Probably filled with fish.

Only problem is it is right in the sea lanes!

------
JonahBraun
Gorgeous. Anyone have any tips on printing this in high quality?

~~~
CoffeeDregs
Had the same thought. See my comment elsewhere in the thread. Turns out that
the USGS sells posters.

------
beerandsun
I have found some more information in 2010.
[http://ww2.kqed.org/quest/2010/10/14/sand-waves-and-the-
gold...](http://ww2.kqed.org/quest/2010/10/14/sand-waves-and-the-golden-gate/)

------
jpm_sd
Needs a (2006), but this is super cool.

~~~
kbart
For geology, 10 years is much like a second for human.

------
eggy
It says 'meter scale'. I would think accounting for tidal heights with gps and
other sensors, silt drift while scanning, they would be getting 'half-meter'
minimum. I am not a geophysical studen...just thought they would get better
resolution.

~~~
jofer
They're referring to spatial resolution, not vertical resolution.

In other words, they're taking about the size of the pixels.

~~~
eggy
Thank you for that out to me. I should have known better with my familiarity
with mapping! Makes sense.

------
deepaksurti
Anyone knows what 3D visualization software may have been used to generated
these views?

~~~
jofer
Given the timing and who's involved, I'd guess it's probably Fledermaus.
ArcScene is another possibility, but at that time, it struggled heavily with
high quality output. These days, there are a number of other
options.(Fledermaus is still quite nice, though!)

------
roflchoppa
well i guess the idea i had for creating wall to retain elevating water out of
the bay is never going to work now.

RIP inland bay area real estate when the water levels raise. :(

